# Sailing home



## Donniebrook (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi
I am looking for some that has sailed from BVI to the southwest Florida area to give me some advise on how long to plan and when is the best time to do this. Idealy I would like to bring my boat back asap and use it as a live aboard and for crusing the Bahamas. I have sailed the BVI for several years and would like to move on. I have a Furia 37 Thanks Michael


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

About 8-10 days non-stop or an easy 3 weeks stopping in Puerto Rico, DR, Turks and Bahamas. It is usually mostly off the wind with the current and much easier than Florida to BVI. Better done now or in late spring but not too hard anytime other than hurricane season or when the northern winter lows dip down to Florida and the Caribbean and you get north westerlies into the current.

Personally, I would do it non-stop going north of PR and DR and comming through the Old Bahama Channel between Cuba and Bahamas and go directly to Key West.


----------

